# icw damage



## scottmillington (Nov 17, 2005)

I am planning on leaving from Annapolis down the intercoastal waterway in 2 weeks.
I know some of ICW is closed currently because of damage from Matthew.
If anyone has specifics where the damage is, and how extensive would they please post it or PM me.
Thanks.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I heard that the dismal swamp is closed for at least 3 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

You might want to read the ICW reports here: Cruisers' Net | Cruisers Helping Cruisers
Also read the Local Notice to Mariners for your CG district.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Check the 'nav alerts' on the waterway guide website for recent updates and advisories: waterwayguide.com. 
Apparently most of the 'problems' of electricity to operate the swing and bascule bridges has been remedied; thus, the AICW as of today is reported open (with caution) for vessels of less than 200 Gross Weight tons. Of course, shoaling and thin spots will require time to be located and reported. On this website many boats are reported to have 'made it' from Norfolk all the way to Charleston Harbor (their drafts/depths reported, probably stinkpots). Hilton Head, SC appears to be the worst for marina damage - Palmetto Bay marina - gone!
Dismal swamp route is reported to be still presently closed as of this AM.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

With leadership from Jeff Siegel of ActiveCaptain (his idea), ActiveCaptain, Waterway Guide, and SSECN and others (SSCA, OCC, AGLCA) are working together to collect, share, and distribute information in the wake of Matthew.

There is a lot of damage and the reports from the worst hit areas are slow to come in.

Dismal Swamp is closed due to flooding. I understand that at least one of the lock doors is also damaged. NFI.

I am told that the Coast Guard has labeled Virginia Cut as closed to navigation. Like many such announcements that doesn't mean you can't get through, just that you can't get much help if you get in trouble.

The Coast Guard continues to work to adjust and replace AtoNs and recover major debris. There is at least one bridge that is damaged and cannot lift. There are reports of several bridges that are disabled due to loss of electrical power.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

USCG sector Charleston, South Carolina has been broadcasting numerous hazards to navigation from S. Carolina to Georgia if you make it this far. Good luck.

I'd be careful even if you decide to go outside. No telling what's made it's way out the many inlets in this area.

Ralph


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How did Brunswick make out, RTB?


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

We are south bound and will be entering the Elizabeth River soon..

Hurricane Matthew Marina Damage Reports

S/V Tango


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Ignore rumors, discount crowd sourcing.

Go with official sources.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

The Dockwa site is based on crowd-sourced information from ActiveCaptain. Staff at Waterway Guide and SSECN are calling to confirm. The site helped identify an error on the USCG Homesite web page. There is direct coordination with USCG and USACOE. While not a .gov or .mil official site it is the only one I am aware of that has all the information in one place.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Jammer Six said:


> Ignore rumors, discount crowd sourcing.
> 
> Go with official sources.


No doubt one can always trust "official" government sources, eh? (On what planet would that be, by the way?)


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

ActiveCaptain and Docwa have combined their data to give a detailed web page on which marinas are open.
Hurricane Matthew Marina Damage Reports

I see in svHyLyte's post above that Jammer Six continues to grind his axe against ActiveCaptain. (I can't see his post, as he has proven in another thread to be worthy of my "ignore list.") I don't understand what his issue is, but I do know that you should consider the source of any information and advice before making any decision for which you will bear the ultimate responsibility. That said, if you rely on official sources ONLY, you will never have the advantage of local knowledge.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> ActiveCaptain and Docwa have combined their data to give a detailed web page on which marinas are open.
> Hurricane Matthew Marina Damage Reports
> 
> I see in svHyLyte's post above that Jammer Six continues to grind his axe against ActiveCaptain. (I can't see his post, as he has proven in another thread to be worthy of my "ignore list.") I don't understand what his issue is, but I do know that *you should consider the source of any information and advice before making any decision* for which you will bear the ultimate responsibility. That said, if you rely on official sources ONLY, you will never have the advantage of local knowledge.


Exactly the skill needed to make use of sailing fora such as this. Sort through information with eye toward the reliability of the source.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

For the sake of the exercise, see the most recent page on the Fleetwing web-site concerning conditions on the ICW and compare that with the "official" information which, if followed, would have one hard aground in a flash...

See Fleetwing ICW 2016.

FWIW...


----------



## YKNOT70 (Sep 22, 2016)

Saint Augustine hit hard,check with marina for moorings, all have to be checked, Conch house heavily damaged, Good luck!


----------

